# The Consul Piano Suite



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

Listen on YoutubeMusic:https://music.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lLGaY_WClDHb-pcv39BoPuLNem1pnZ-ng
Listen on Tidal:https://tidal.com/browse/album/145759973


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

http://forum.dansimmons.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=170028#Post170028


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I found these pieces to be quite enjoyable Nardo. Although I'm not a huge fan of the minimalist tendencies you display in some pieces, nor the kind of almost static quality I discerned occasionally, there was still enough invention and feeling in there to take me to places and become involved with your train of thought which is distinctive at times. Some of it felt improvised to me and with nice playing too. Some of it reminded me of Chick Corea - in a good way of course.


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

Sometimes, I used the technique of motivic saturation to compose my music, and it may be the reason of why you thought that there was still enough invention and feeling in there to take you to places and become involved with the train of thought which is distinctive at times. For example, the elaboration of the technique of motivic development of rhythmic, melodic and harmonic motif is found in the fifth piece of the suite. By the way, thank you for your feedback.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

nardobrown said:


> Sometimes, I used the technique of motivic saturation to compose my music, and it may be the reason of why you thought that there was still enough invention and feeling in there to take you to places and become involved with the train of thought which is distinctive at times. For example, the elaboration of the technique of motivic development of rhythmic, melodic and harmonic motif is found in the fifth piece of the suite. By the way, thank you for your feedback.


I use developmental motivic techniques too. It's amazing how much potential material one can find from small units.


----------

